# Suggestions



## crisfer (Mar 15, 2014)

1. Add an update to Tivo roamio where it cannot restart itself during a recording!
2. Add a feature that turns off roamio when not in use or not recording to save energy!! That standby is a joke Tivo doesn't respond after being placed on standby sometimes then you have to unplug it.
3. For goodness sake SCREEN SAVER!!!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

1- it should never do this, any time it does is a bug.
2- Many threads on this- they choose a better user experience and hard drive life )opinions vary). Don't use standby, but sounds like another bug fix.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

crisfer said:


> 1. Add an update to Tivo roamio where it cannot restart itself during a recording!
> 2. Add a feature that turns off roamio when not in use or not recording to save energy!! That standby is a joke Tivo doesn't respond after being placed on standby sometimes then you have to unplug it.
> 3. For goodness sake SCREEN SAVER!!!


1. It only does this when there is a problem.

2. Pointless. The Tivo is meant to be recording. If you don't like that, it's not the device for you. How much energy do think you would be saving? If you can't spare a few dollars a month, you shouldn't be spending money on a luxury DVR.

3. Turn off your TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree with #3. Or at least dim the screen if it's paused on the same scene for more then 30 minutes. Burn in is still a possibility even with modern LED TVs and sometimes I'll pause something, then get distracted, and forget it about it for a couple hours.


----------



## crisfer (Mar 15, 2014)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How much energy do think you would be saving? If you can't spare a few dollars a month, you shouldn't be spending money on a luxury DVR.


I have a luxury car does that mean I should never turn it off because I should be able to afford the gas??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crisfer said:


> I have a luxury car does that mean I should never turn it off because I should be able to afford the gas??


Not quite the same thing.

TiVos are designed to run 24/7. If they're not recording your requested shows then they are recording Suggestions or buffering live TV. And with the advent of the Mini and the Stream they are also potentially acting as a host to one or more remote devices. Coordinating all that with some sort of power state that actually saves energy would be very difficult and depending on the usage pattern probably wouldn't save that much energy.

A 6 tuner Roamio only draws about 16W even when recording on all 6 tuners, so at the national average cost per kWh that's less then $20 a year for it to run 24/7.

If you're really frugal, or really power conscience, there is a member of this forum that has his TiVo connected to a lamp timer set to shut down from like 2:00am to 5:00pm every day. He says he never records anything between those hours and it's never caused him any problems to just cut the power like that.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

crisfer said:


> 3. For goodness sake SCREEN SAVER!!!


Whenever this comes up I reiterate my version of this: We have Apps (HME and otherwise) already, so just let the us specify "run this app instead of dropping to Live TV." 
Then you we have a whole new market for 3rd party apps, and it can show your pictures or whatever you want!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davidblackledge said:


> Whenever this comes up I reiterate my version of this: We have Apps (HME and otherwise) already, so just let the us specify "run this app instead of dropping to Live TV."
> Then you we have a whole new market for 3rd party apps, and it can show your pictures or whatever you want!


That wouldn't work for when you leave it paused on something too long. It only drops to live TV when it's left in the menu. If you pause a recording it stays indefinitely. A screensaver would, presumably, kick in for either situation.


----------

